# Votre expérience avec la BBox de Bouygues Telecom



## kesako (1 Février 2011)

Bonjour,
Je cherche à réduire ma facture mobile et box. Je suis actuellement chez Orange et Free (facture de 75 en tout). L'offre Ideo de Bouygues Telecom (BBox + Neo3) m'intéresse fortement. En plus le forfait Mobile irait bien avec mon iPhone. Et tout ça pour seulement 44,90 par mois.

Mais comme Bouygues est entré en dernier sur le marché des Box et que je ne connais personne dans mon entourage qui en possède une, je me permets de vous consulter avant de tenter l'expérience. Je ne voudrais en effet pas me lancer là-dedans et remarquer ensuite que j'ai des problèmes avec des interruptions de connections, des débits trop lents, pas de télé... Bref tout ce qui fait que la Box ne serait plus trop utilisable.

Je vous remercie donc par avance de me faire part de votre quotidien avec la BBox, les bons comme les mauvais avis et expériences.

Dernière petite précision : j'habite dans à côté de Strasbourg (ça peut peut-être avoir un lien avec le déploiement de Bouygues dans la région).

Merci pour votre contribution.
Kesako.


----------



## SPIDEY (1 Février 2011)

salut
je suis également interessé par l'offre de B.Télécom j'ai un membre de ma famille qui à la BBox et il en est très satisfait
Je pense que je vais la prendre par contre je ne connais pas le SAV de Bouygues et comment cela se passe pour le changement d'opérateur (frais de résiliation ou autre) je suis actuellement chez SFR


----------



## schwebb (1 Février 2011)

Hello,

Ça m'intéresse aussi, donc je m'abonne à ce fil. 

Mon seul retour de la BBox est un collègue, qui l'a depuis presque un an. Je lui demande régulièrement s'il en est content, et toujours la même réponse: super. Mais une personne, c'est trop peu pour se faire une idée!

Pour l'instant je suis chez Orange pour Internet. Jamais aucun problème.

(Hormis le fameux service de changement d'adresse, qui m'a coûté 2 mois sans Internet. 2 mois de stress, de lettres recommandées, de colères au téléphone, de conseillers incapables, de vendeurs boutique gentils mais incompétents, de pleurs, de supplications, de calmants, de prières, de sacrifices d'animaux, de BigMac immondes pour profiter du wifi du MacDo proche...  Au moment où je partais m'acheter une cagoule pour aller prendre en otage le personnel de l'agence la plus proche, Orange a ENFIN activé ma ligne. Commentaire du dernier gars à qui j'ai eu affaire: «Ah non, le service déménagements faut surtout jamais utiliser ça! Non, vous auriez eu plus rapide de résilier et de reprendre une ligne après votre déménagement!». J'ai eu envie de le tuer. Pas par colère, hein! Par tristesse.  )

Et je suis chez Bouygues pour le téléphone (ainsi que Tendre Amour, d'ailleurs). Bouygues est la seule entreprise avec laquelle j'ai un rapport plus que correct, avec laquelle je ne me sens pas entubé. Un rapport normal client-fournisseur, quoi: je paie, certes, mais c'est raisonnable et ce que j'ai vaut le prix payé. Ils ont le seul service client que je connaisse qui soit à la fois poli, efficace, rapide, opportun, qui fasse preuve d'initiative, et dont les conseillers n'aient pas un accent incompréhensible. Réseau nickel, je passe toujours là où souvent mes collègues n'ont plus de réseau.


Bref, tout ça pour dire que j'aimerais bien réunir mes forfaits chez Bouygues, mais bon, faut voir.


----------



## Alton_ellis (1 Février 2011)

Bonjour,
j'ai un forfait Ideo depuis 1 an et je n'ai jamais eu de problème.
Je ne sais pas ou en sont les services client des autres FAI, mais celui de bouygues est ultra pro (presque trop des fois, on a l'impression que les gars ont un pistolet sur la tempe...).
Pour le changement d'adresses : 3 ou 4 jours...


----------



## schwebb (7 Février 2011)

Up. 

Si quelqu'un a une bbox, qu'il vienne nous raconter!


----------



## pepeye66 (7 Février 2011)

Eh bien non ! pas encore de BBox...Mais je suis aussi intéressé.
Et tout çà, suite au mail d'Orange sur l'augmentation de TVA alors qu'ils me refusent depuis le début la connexion TV au prétexte que ma liaison est trop mauvaise pour ça...Mais elle est bonne pour l'augmentation !!
Je suis donc intéressé pour une box liée à un abonnement pour le mobile de mon épouse (1 heure pas plus car c'est pour la sécurité au cas où).


----------



## monsieurgrrgrr (8 Février 2011)

Bonjour,

je suis possesseur d'une BBox depuis environ 2 ans. Voici mon expérience :
1. Concernant Internet et le débit. Je n'ai jamais eu à me plaindre. Le débit est constant sans chute constatée. On download entre 700-1Mo/s
2. Concernant la TV : l'affichage est très bon et aucun souci de débit même lorsqu'une personne surfe à coté. Par contre j'ai constaté un problème avec la télécommande qui ne fonctionne que partiellement de temps à autres sans raison apparente. Seule point noir (mais de taille) mais je n'ai pas contacté Bouygues pour ce problème.


----------



## JaiLaTine (8 Février 2011)

schwebb a dit:


> Up.
> 
> Si quelqu'un a une bbox, qu'il vienne nous raconter!



J'étais avant chez Orange et je suis passer chez bouygues pour la raison du prix et de la prise en compte en plus d'un forfait pour mon iphone.

Alors au niveau d'internet aucun soucis 
Ce qu'il faut savoir c'est que la bbox bénéficie de deux ports telephone seulement un seul est activer, le deuxieme sert comme ligne professionnel. ( juste un detail :mouais: )
Par contre j'ai eu des soucis avec la Bbox Tv :
La Bbox Tv prend en compte l'abonnement a canal + donc pour ceux qui ont un decodeur canal sat ou canal + ils peuvent le rendre. Cependant les chaînes de canal + passant par la Bbox sont saccadées. J'ai donc appeler le service Canal + et ils ont osés me dire que je n'avais pas assez de débit alors que les différents tests de débit affichait 10 mo ce qui est largement suffisant pour gérer internet + la télé. Ensuite j'ai donc appeler Bouygues qui m'a dit qu'il allait voir avec canal + et il m'ont affirmé que 10 mo suffisait largement.
Je suis toujours en attente d'avoir une bonne réception des chaînes canal + ( bouygues m'a dit qu'il fallait environ 9 jours pour résoudre le problème ).
Pour ce qui est de la réception des chaînes TNT par la Bbox, il n'y aucun soucis 

En conclusion, je suis plutôt satisfait pour ce qui est de la prise en charge d'internet par Bouygues et moyennement satisfait pour ce qui est de la gestion télévision même si Bouygues n'est pas seul responsable dans la bonne reception des chaînes canal +.

Affaire a suivre


----------



## kesako (8 Février 2011)

Merci à JaiLaTine et Monseigneurgrrgrr pour leur post. Ca me conforte tout doucement dans ma décision.

J'ai également lu que la BBox disposait d'un DD pour l'enregistrement et le Timeshifting, par contre ce serait des options payantes de l'ordre de 5/mois. Est-ce que c'est toujours le cas ou bien est-ce que Bouygues à enfin inclus ces fonctionnalité dans le prix de base, comme Free par exemple ? Je trouve que c'est quand même osé de faire payer une telle fonction quand la concurrence l'active par défaut...

Merci de continuer de nous faire part de votre expérience. Plus il y aura d'avis, meilleur sera la prise de décision dans mon choix.

A+,
Kesako.


----------



## JaiLaTine (8 Février 2011)

kesako a dit:


> Merci à JaiLaTine et Monseigneurgrrgrr pour leur post. Ca me conforte tout doucement dans ma décision.
> 
> J'ai également lu que la BBox disposait d'un DD pour l'enregistrement et le Timeshifting, par contre ce serait des options payantes de l'ordre de 5/mois. Est-ce que c'est toujours le cas ou bien est-ce que Bouygues à enfin inclus ces fonctionnalité dans le prix de base, comme Free par exemple ? Je trouve que c'est quand même osé de faire payer une telle fonction quand la concurrence l'active par défaut...
> 
> ...



Ses options la serait toujours payantes a priori ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h03 ----------

Et j'ai oublié de dire que Bouygues prend en charge les frais de résiliation des différents FAI


----------



## schwebb (8 Février 2011)

Merci pour les différents retours, c'est un bon début.


----------



## JaiLaTine (9 Février 2011)

Mon problème au niveau de la reception des chaînes canal + a été résolu, le problème venait du fait que j'utilisait des prises CPL pour assurer la reception des chaînes tnt et canal +.
Les chaînes TNT marchaient car elles sont très peu gourmandes en debit alors que bien au contraire celle de canal + sont tres gourmandes en débit. Du coup j'ai tout relié en ethernet et maintenant je n'ai plus aucun soucis. J'ai enfin une image qui n'est pas saccader sur les chaines de canal + ça fait plaisir 

Maintenant je suis entièrement satisfait de bouygues


----------



## schwebb (9 Février 2011)

JaiLaTine a dit:


> Mon problème au niveau de la reception des chaînes canal + a été résolu, le problème venait du fait que j'utilisait des prises CPL pour assurer la reception des chaînes tnt et canal +.
> Les chaînes TNT marchaient car elles sont très peu gourmandes en debit alors que bien au contraire celle de canal + sont tres gourmandes en débit. Du coup j'ai tout relié en ethernet et maintenant je n'ai plus aucun soucis. J'ai enfin une image qui n'est pas saccader sur les chaines de canal + ça fait plaisir
> 
> Maintenant je suis entièrement satisfait de bouygues



Ah tiens, j'ignorais que le CPL avait un débit plus bas que l'éthernet. J'aurais même parié le contraire.


----------



## JaiLaTine (9 Février 2011)

schwebb a dit:


> Ah tiens, j'ignorais que le CPL avait un débit plus bas que l'éthernet. J'aurais même parié le contraire.



En fait avec le CPL tu as beaucoup plus de pertes que l'ethernet.
Les pertes du CPL sont en fonction de la distance que tu as entre ta livebox et ton décodeur TV et dans mon cas le décodeur TV était beaucoup trop loin pour ne pas avoir de pertes, du coup j'ai opté pour l'ethernet et tout marche nikel.


----------



## schwebb (9 Février 2011)

JaiLaTine a dit:


> En fait avec le CPL tu as beaucoup plus de pertes que l'ethernet.
> Les pertes du CPL sont en fonction de la distance que tu as entre ta livebox et ton décodeur TV et dans mon cas le décodeur TV était beaucoup trop loin pour ne pas avoir de pertes, du coup j'ai opté pour l'ethernet et tout marche nikel.



Bon à savoir.


----------



## kesako (21 Février 2011)

Merci à tous pour ces infos.
Je me suis décidé à regarder de plus prêt encore et suis passé par Degrouptest pour connaître les possibilités de ma future ligne (je déménage bientôt). Quand j'ai vu la distance par rapport au répartiteur, j'ai ouvert grand les yeux : plus de 3 kms avec des pertes de plus de 35dB . Actuellement je me trouve à 1,5kms et ça se passe assez bien. Mais là je vais être 2 fois plus loin.

Quelqu'un pourrait-il me faire part quels sont les impacts de la distance par rapport au répartiteur ? Est-ce que j'aurais assez de débit internet et surtout pour pouvoir regarder la télé via l'ADSL ? Et pour le téléphone ?

Merci encore,
Kesako.


----------



## karamazovII (25 Février 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

je viens de voir votre discussion sur la Bbox et je me permets de vous donner mon impression après 6 mois d'utilisation. J'étais auparavant chez Free et j'ai fait le choix de grouper mes abonnements chez Bouygues.

En tant qu'ancien freenaute, plusieurs remarques:

Le débit de la Bbox est pour ma part sensiblement le même qu'auparavant chez Free. Je suis à Paris et apparemment le NRA est le même chez plusieurs opérateurs. A noter que Bouygues utilise les tuyaux de SFR et on bénéficie en principe de la même qualité de connexion.

Côté Box, la boîte ADSL est pas trop mal fichue, avec notamment un interrupteur wifi sur le devant qui s'avère pratique. Le raccordement avec la box tv se fait nécessairement par ethernet ou cpl, donc effectivement point négatif par rapport a free.
Point de vue tv, la qualité est au rdv, la sélection des flux peut se faire automatiquement avec priorité à la TNTHD, puis TNT, puis ADSL. Son 5.1 et tout le tralala quand c'est dispo.
La tv sur mac est biens moins pratique que chez free, il existe des stream lisibles sur vlc, celui que fournit bouygues est tout simplement nul, avec une résolution qui doit être du genre 240x320, on oublie le plein écran. Perso, j'utilise les stream SFR qui fonctionnent (eh oui...) mais il y a peu de chaînes dispo.
Pour le moment, pas de media center, mais il est annoncé pour bientôt, mais ne semble pas être une révolution.

La box est censée gérer le partage de DD à distance, prise USB sur la box, mais ça ne fonctionne pas avec les formatages mac, donc pas de time capsule sans fil.
Airport express ne peut pas non plus se connecter en wifi à la box, comme chez free, donc impossible d'étendre son réseau, mais on peut toujours caler un cable ethernet derrière la airport express et éteindre son wifi sur la box...

Enfin, pour 10 de plus, on peut se payer la fibre depuis peu, perso j'hésite mais ça pourrait venir car le NRO est dans mon immeuble, ça risque de dépoter...

J'espère avoir répondu à vos questions


----------



## schwebb (25 Février 2011)

karamazovII a dit:


> infos



Merci pour toutes ces infos!


----------



## b4U (26 Février 2011)

> Et j'ai oublié de dire que Bouygues prend en charge les frais de résiliation des différents FAI



Yep .  SFR= 45  100% remboursé ( 1 facture idéo Gratuite quoi  ) 

Pas d'problèmes avec BBox , sauf le peu de chaines gratuites ( juste TNT enfaite )


----------



## zoubi2 (26 Février 2011)

@kesako:

Avec une atténuation (théorique) de 35 dB vous devriez pouvoir bénéficier (théoriquement) de 4 à 6 Mo/s, donc tout à fait suffisant pour la télé (HD, c'est pas sûr...).


----------



## mister zebra (21 Mars 2011)

hello !

j apporte ma contribution en tant que bboxeur 
en ADSL c est nickel et ils ont un service client nickel, pas de coupure plus que les autres : franchement rien a redire, surtout vu le prix
je n utilisais pas la TV a l epoque donc bon, je m abstiens...
le telephone est pratique surtout avec une offre ideo

je suis maintenat en fibre dans un nouvel appart.
c est la que ca peche.... un agent clientele m a informer que Bouygues travaille a un patch qui devrait sortir mi avril pour contrer les lenteurs incroyables de surf que j eprouve sur mac
Il semblerait que ca ne concerne les mac users uniquement et mon voisin qui est equipe de la meme maniere que moi "souffre" des memes maux...
le changement de DNS n y fait rien : ca rame a mort alors que les telechargements carburent a 40Mo / 5 Mo et que la tele ne souffre d auncun freeze...
je cherche si ca peut venir d ailleur en attendant
en fibre l offre TV est tout simplement extra : rapide, DD performant, facile de programmer un enregistrement

en gros, si vous pouvez attendre 1 mois pour passer en BBOX fibre, attendez, sinon en ADSL c'est geant. !


----------



## pepeye66 (22 Mars 2011)

karamazovII a dit:


> .....
> 
> Le raccordement avec la box tv se fait nécessairement par ethernet ou cpl, donc effectivement point négatif par rapport a free.
> ......



Donc attention pour ceux qui utilisent ou utiliseront une ATV2 en liaison wifi avec la box:
En effet la liaison MAC/PC avec la box doit être de même nature que la liaison ATV2 avec la box si non il y a des conflits.
Ou bien, il faudra "tirer" un câble Ethernet entre la box et l'ATV2 !


----------



## JF (5 Juin 2011)

Je suis passé en BBox en avril. 
Etant chez Free auparavant j'avais un peu mal digéré le fait que les appels gratuits vers l'étranger sur les nouveaux pays ne s'adressaient qu'aux nouveaux clients... Bonjour le hors forfait et bye bye Free. 
J'ai attendu un peu pour arriver chez Bbox car le bouquet télé était un peu léger. Il est étoffé depuis avril, j'ai donc plongé ! 

La prise en charge du service client est épatante: Un suivi par SMS ou téléphone presque au quotidien entre la commande et l'activation.
Ce qui rassurant aussi, c'est leurs boutiques : En cas de soucis, ils sont là en plus du 614. Ce qui n'est pas le cas chez Free où la hotline surtaxée illégalement est injoignable.

A l'usage: très bon débit internet; Télé parfaite (à part le fait que les 2 box sont reliées par un fil: Pas de wifi mais une meilleure stabilité)
Le petit hic, je n'ai plus de ftp comme sur la box HD. Mais Bouyues va la proposer.    

Conclusion: Grande satisfaction !


----------



## schwebb (5 Juin 2011)

Merci du retour.


----------



## esheep (17 Juin 2011)

A mon tour,

ancien client free, je suis passé sur numéricable car mon débit adsl se dégradait au fil du temps (nombre d'abonnées en hausse dans mon coin). Je n'ai rien eu a reprocher a numéricable (hormis le coté dépassé de leurs décodeur tv). Je viens de passer sur la Bbox Fibre (en forfait idéo) rien a dire prise en charge, livraison impécable. Le technicien n'est pas encore venu mais les services de bases fonctionnent déjà(raccordement numéricable) j'attend l'activation complète de mon offre pour profiter de l'offre canalsat 4étoiles a 1/mois pendant un an.

l'installation est simple, le décodeur est agréable (comparé au numericable hd memory box et la freebox V4)

la bbox fonctionne parfaitement avec la télécommande logitec harmony 600, (je ne me sert pas du médiacenter de la bbox car j'ai un mac mini sur la tv avec Plex).

Pour l'instant l'offres TV bien que légère est tout de même bien pensée.(et puis canalsat 4 étoile a 1/mois ça aide grave!)

si vous avez des questions hésitez pas


----------



## schwebb (17 Juin 2011)

Merci pour le retour. 

Je prendrai probablement un forfait Ideo, mais je vais repousser un peu finalement: je ferai ça en même temps qu'un déménagement, qui devrait arriver l'année prochaine.


----------



## esheep (21 Juin 2011)

Update du jour,

le technicien est passé prendre le café vu que j'avais déjà tout raccordé il n'avait rien à faire.

c'est le même sous-traitant qui était venu il y'a un an poser le câble donc en un an ça n'a pas changé toujours aussi sympa / compétent. 

Petit truc a savoir vous ne pourrez activer canalsat qu'a partir du moment ou toutes les données seront signalé comme active / validée chez bouygues et que l'info soit remontée chez canal.


Voila


----------

